# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مقدمة في معنى التفسير و نشأته و أنواعه

## رشيد عبسي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم و بعد:**1* *-* *معناه*: *لغة*: التبيين و الإيضاح و منه قوله تعالى:" و لا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق و أحسن تفسيراً" الفرقان(33) و يستعمل في الإيضاح و الكشف الحسيّ و المعنويّ و غلب استعماله في الإبانة عن المعاني المعقولة من وراء الكلام . *اصطلاحا*: علم تفهم به معاني كلام الله تعالى في كتابه بحسب الطاقة البشرية. و قيدناه بـ(حسب الطاقة البشرية) لأن المفسر لا يجزم بتفسيره إلا إذا كان من طريق قطعي أما ما ليس كذلك و هو الأكثر فتكثر فيه الأقوال المروية و يدخل فيه الرأي فلا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يقطع فيه برأي كما قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:"...إِلَّا فَهْمًا يُعْطِيهِ اللَّهُ رَجُلًا فِي الْقُرْآنِ "أخرجه البخاري.. و الناس يختلفون في فهومهم فليس فهمٌ أولى من فهمٍ إلا ما عضده دليل... 
**الفرق بين التفسير و الفهم*: التفسير هو إيضاح القرآن للغير أما التفهم و التدبر فهي عملية يقوم بها الانسان لنفسه عند تلاوة كلام الله تعالى عملاً بقوله تعالى: "أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها" سورة الأنفال(24) و لو انقدح في نفسه معنى غير صحيح -و هو غير مؤهل للتفسير- فلا حرج عليه ما لم يحدث به قبل التأكد من صحته من كتب التفسير أو بسؤال أهل العلم. 
**الفرق بين التفسير و التأويل*: في ذلك أقوال لعل أقواها: 
*أ-* أنهما بمعنى واحد و يؤيده قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم في دعائه لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:" اللهم فقهه في الدين وعلمه التأويل" أخرجه الإمام أحمد. و هذا استعمال الأقدمين و منهم الطبري... 
*ب-* بعد حدوث معنى جديد للتأويل(في الأصول و العقيدة) و هو :صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره إلى معنى آخر لقرينة:... قال الشيخ حسين الذهبي رحمه الله بأن التفسير ما كان طريقه الرواية ...و أما التأويل فما كان طريقه الدراية أي ما احتاج إلى رُويّة و استعمال للفكر ... و هو تخريج حسن ...و لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح كما قال شيخنا القرضاوي حفظه الله. 
* 2**-**نشأته*:*أ- في العهد النبوي:* يعتبر علم التفسير أول العلوم القرآنية نشأة ، فقد صاحبتْ نشأتُه نزولَ الوحي ، إذ كان النبيُّ صلى الله عليه و سلم يبين للصحابة معانيَ القرآن وأحكامَه فقد أمره ربه بذلك قال تعالى:(وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نُزِّل إليهم) النحل(44) و رَوَى الْبُخَارِيُّ فِي صَحِيحِهِ قَالَ - حَدَّثَنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُقْرِئُونَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عفان وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ وَغَيْرُهُمَا : (أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا إذَا تَعَلَّمُوا مِنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم عَشْرَ آيَاتٍ لَمْ يُجَاوِزُوهَا حَتَّى يَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا فِيهَا مِنْ الْعِلْمِ وَالْعَمَلِ. قَالُوا: فَتَعَلَّمْنَا الْقُرْآنَ وَالْعِلْمَ وَالْعَمَلَ جَمِيعًا) و سواء أفسر لهم صلى الله عليه و سلم القرآن كله أو ما غمض عليهم فالذي لا ريب فيه أنه بلَّغ ما كلفه به ربه عز و جل.. و من البديهـي أن لا يفسِّر لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ظهر معناه، فقد نزل القرآن بلغتهم ، ثم إنهم اختلفوا من بعده في تأويل آيات من كتاب الله تعالى ، فلو كان عندهم نص مرفوع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما وقع هذا الاختلاف ،أو لارتفع بعد الوقوف عـلى النص... 
*ب- في عهد الصحابة:* ثم بعد النبيِّ صلى الله عليه و سلم كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم يفسرون القرآن معتمدين على: *أ)* تفسير القرآن بالقرآن, ب) ما حفظوه من تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ج) أسباب النزول التي شهدوها, د)على قوة فهمهم وإدراكهم و علمهم باللغة العربية.
*و أشتهر منهم بالتفسير عشرة بالترتيب:* 1- عبد الله بن عباس, 2- عبد الله بن مسعود, 3- علي بن أبي طالب, 4- أبي بن كعب, 5- أبوبكر الصديق, 6- عمر بن الخطاب, 7- عثمان بن عفان, 8- زيد بن ثابت, 9- أبو موسى الأشعري, 10- عبد الله بن الزبير. *وأشهرُ هؤلاءِ الأربعةُ الأوائلُ* ، وأوسعهم اشتغالاً به هو *عبد الله ابن عباس* رضي الله عنهما الذي يعتبر شيخَ المفسرين و قد دعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بقوله:"اللهم فَقِّهْه في الدين، وعَلِّمه و التأويل. " أخرجه الإمام أحمد
*ج- في عهد التابعين:* نقل التابعون روايات التفسير عن الصحابة ، وزادوا فيها ما استنبطوه بأنفسهم ، وما زال التفسير يتضخم في عهدهم حتى اجتمع منه الشيء الكثير. لكن هذه الأقوال لم تكن مجموعة ولا مرتبة بشكل منظم وفق ترتيب المصحف ، بل كانت تروى منثورة تفسيرًا لآيات متفرقة في كتب الحديث ,فقد كان التفسير كان مختلطاً بالحديث غير مميز عنه. و كان التابعون من أهل كل قُطْرٍ يُعنون برواية ما سمعوه من التفسير عن الصحابي الذي يقيم في بلدهم.*فاختص المكِّيُّون* بالرواية عن *ابن عباس* , و *المدنيُّون* بالرواية عن *أبَيٍّ بن كعب*.*الكوفيُّون* بالرواية عن *ابن مسعود*. وهذه المدارس الثلاث أهم مدارس التفسير في عهد التابعين.
*و لعل أشهر التابعين في التفسير:* علقمة بن قيس (ت:61 هـ) و أبو العالية رفيع بن مهران (ت:90هـ) و سعيد بن جبير(ت:95 هـ) و مجاهد *بن جبر المكي*(ت:104هـ) و عكرمة *مولى ابن عباس* (ت:105هـ) و طاوس بن كيسان (ت:106 هـ) و الحسن البصري (ت:110 هـ) و عطاء بن أبي رباح (ت:114 هـ) و قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي (ت:117 هـ) و محمد بن كعب القرظي (ت:118 هـ) و زيد بن اسلم (ت:136 هـ) و غيرهم ..... و قيل:إن عبد الملك بن جريج المتوفى عام 149هـ أول من جمع الأخبار المتعقلة بالتفسير في كتاب مستقل.
*د- تدوينه:* و بعد التابعين جاء أتباع التابعين و أشهر من كتب منهم في التفسير : سفيان بن عيينة (ت:198 هـ) و وكيع بن الجراح (ت:196 هـ) و اسحاق بن راهويه (ت:238 هـ) الإمام البخارى (ت:206 هـ) والامام مسلم (ت:261 هـ) وأصحاب السنن و غيرهم. فهؤلاء جمعوا التفسير في كتبهم فى أبواب خاصة ..و أول من فسر القرآن كله و أفرده بكتاب مستقل ابن ماجة القزويني (ت:275 هـ) و ابن ابى حاتم (ت:287 هـ)...ولعل أول كتاب حافل جامع هو (جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن) لمحمـدِ بْنِ جريرٍ الطَّبَرِيِّ (ت:310 هـ) جمع فيه أقوالَ الصحابة والتابعين وتابِعِيهم. وُيعَدُّ المرجِعَ الأولَ في تفسـير القرآن الكريم لكلُّ من جاء بعدَه.
*3* *-* *أنواعه :* له نوعان: التفسير بالمأثور و التفسير بالرأي : 
*أ- التفسير بالمأثور(الرواي  ):* و هو التفسير بالأثر أي الذي يعتمد فيه المفسر على ما صح من الآثار الواردة في الآية فيذكرها، ولا يجتهد في بيان معنى من غير دليل. و هو الذي يعتمد التالي:
1- تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
2- تفسير القرآن بما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
3- تفسير القرآن بما نقل عن الصحابة و التابعين.
وهو الأصل في التفسير ، ومراعاته علامة الصواب، وقاعدة لضبط التجديد في فهم القرآن.و يجب الأخذ به، ولا يجوز العدول عنه إذا صح. 
*مع ملاحظة* أن تفسير الصحابة و التابعين إذا لم يكن من باب الرواية عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أي مما مجاله الرأي و الاجتهاد ولم يكن فيه إجماع منهم فهو غير ملزم ,و قد يكون اختلافهم اختلاف تنوع كما ورد في تفسير (الصراط المستقيم) بـ: الإسلام و القرآن و السنة و سنة الراشدين, وقد يكون اختلاف تضاد مثل تفسير (الهمزة و اللمزة) فقد بحثت في أكثر من ثلاثين تفسيراً فلم أخرج بطائل إذ الآراء الواردة عن السلف كثيرة و متضاربة و أخيراً ترجح لدي رأي المفسر النسفي و هو مروي عن مقاتل- بعد الرجوع إلى نفس لفظة (اللمز) في مواطن أخرى من القرآن: في سورة التوبة(و منهم من يلمزك في الصدقات)و (الذين يلمزون المطوعين ..) و في سورة الحجرات(و لا تلمزوا أنفسكم) و ما ورد في أسباب نزولها في الصحيح- أن الهُمزة: المغتاب, و اللُمزة: الذي يعيب الناس في وجوههم أو حضورهم. 
و من أمثلته: 1- تفسير ابن أبي حاتم (ت:287 هـ), 2- الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور لجلال الدين السيوطي(ت: 911 هـ )
*ب- التفسير بالرأي(الدراية) :* و هو على التحقيق قسمان: محمود و مذموم
*1* *-**المذموم:* أن يفسِّر المفسِّرُ بمجرد الرأي من غير أهلية و لا يرجع إلى التفسير بالمأثور و لذا فهو درجات أقلها جرماً أن يكون متمكناً من اللغة العربية و علومها (أي عنده بعض الأهلية) فيتجرأ على التفسير دون الرجوع إلى المأثور و شر منه من يقتحم حمى التفسير و ليس لديه أدنى مؤهل و شر منه من يفعل ذلك اتباعاً أو نصرة لباطل كما تفعل بعض الفرق الضالة... و هذا القسم هو المقصود بالآثار الواردة في ذم التفسير بالرأي و منها: عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" اتقوا الحديث عني إلا ما علمتم فمن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ومن قال في القرآن برأيه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " أخرجه الترمذي و قال:حديث حسن و صححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر... و ما ورد عن السلف في التهيب من التفسير القصد منه الخوف من القول على الله بغير علم أو خشية الخطأ مثل قول الصديق رضي الله عنه:" أي أرض تقلني و أي سماء تظلني إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لم أعلم!!!" و قال مسروق: "اتقوا التفسير فإنما هو الرواية عن الله" مثل :*تفسير الكشاف فيما يتعلق منه بآراء الزمخشري الإعتزالية و* مثل تفاسير بعض الشيعة كتفسير الطبرسي(مجمع البيان) فقد ورد فيه في تفسير قوله تعالى:"إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة"(البقرة/67) (أن البقرة :هي عائشة).قاتلهم الله..*2* *-**المحمود:* أن يكون المفسِّرُ مؤهلا و يكون التفسير بالمأثور بين يديه ثم يعمل رأيه و يجتهد في الترجيح و الاستنباط و هذا هو التفسير الذي يجب اعتماده فهو يجمع بين اعتماد الأصل(المأثور) العاصم من الزلل وإعمال (الرأي) بالانفتاح على العصر و علومه ... الأمر الذي يضمن استمرار تفاعل القرآن مع الواقع و مواكبته للعصر كما قال تعالى: "سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق و في أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق" (فصلت 53) و في رأيي أن هذا القسم هو الغالب على كتب التفسير مثل: *(تفسير القرآن العظيم )لابن كثير , و*تفسير الطبري *و تفسير القرطبي ,و* تفسير فتح القدير للشوكاني, و*تفسير روح المعاني للألوسي.للبحث مراجع ...و الله أعلم                             / الوادي - الجزائر- في 5 يونيو 2011.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا، أحسن الله إليكم

----------

